# IF Ti Crown Jewel



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is my pearl orange Ti Crown Jewel.


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Beautiful*

That's a keeper, I like the orange on Ti. Let me know if you get sick of it


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Flip that stem and lose some spacers and it'll ride better. Much stiffer.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Haven't we had this discussion, I'm still convinced the bike fits me and rides great no matter how much you try to tell me otherwise.

If you don't remember the discussion just search through mtbr, it was one of the many, many threads where it was you arguing with everyone else. Here is the link to the thread so that we don't have to go through the whole thing again.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*You are correct about your stem.*



LowCel said:


> Haven't we had this discussion, I'm still convinced the bike fits me and rides great no matter how much you try to tell me otherwise.
> 
> If you don't remember the discussion just search through mtbr, it was one of the many, many threads where it was you arguing with everyone else. Here is the link to the thread so that we don't have to go through the whole thing again.



I didn't view the other discussion, but don't really need to. First, when did he see you on a trainer for a while, noticing the various cues a good fitter uses to set you up on your bike? If he thinks you would have the same end result position, he is wrong. Even if you achieved the same bar height, the stem would be effectively shorter. 

Trust the fitter you used when setting up the bike.. Plus, a fit is (or should be) an ongoing process of dialing in a perfect position JUST FOR YOU. If you go and change what the fitter did with you, then he will have lost part of his last reference point. Once you find that place where you're smooth, efficient and powerful, you shouldn't have to change a thing unless something changes drastically with your physique. In fact, we often tell our customers to bring in their current road bike when they buy a new one. If they're position is right, we transfer the key numbers to their new bike, and the actual fit is usually a cursory exercise. 

Ride that beautiful bike,
Bob


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

LowCel said:


> Haven't we had this discussion, I'm still convinced the bike fits me and rides great no matter how much you try to tell me otherwise.
> 
> If you don't remember the discussion just search through mtbr, it was one of the many, many threads where it was you arguing with everyone else. Here is the link to the thread so that we don't have to go through the whole thing again.


Nice spacer stack.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Indyfan - Thank you, the bike fits perfect and I wouldn't change anything about it. I like it more everytime I ride it.

Jed - Glad ya like it, it's carbon.


----------

